# Kinder Softer Immage?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Lately I have been noticing a trend in Police Equipment and guns . While I am by no means a closed minded person, it kind off makes me go "What The F---K!?!?" This is what I mean here;

 
  



I will say however, I support the use of pink prison uniforms. Humiliation is a great tool.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Stop making fun of Snipers gear.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Stop making fun of Snipers gear.....


I won't ask, Snipe doesn't have tho tell


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

People's Weekly World - The sheriff who issues pink underwear

And one final humiliation: the sheriff requires all prisoners to wear pink underwear.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> People's Weekly World - The sheriff who issues pink underwear
> 
> And one final humiliation: the sheriff requires all prisoners to wear pink underwear.


Should come in crotchless for inmate easy access.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

But is't Pink... Ewww Ick


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty and pink


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Should come in crotchless for inmate easy access.


I am sure the high sheriff of Middlesex county has a pair of these that he got on a federal grant


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Lately I have been noticing a trend in Police Equipment and guns . While I am by no means a closed minded person, it kind off makes me go "What The F---K!?!?" This is what I mean here;


I've seen similar photos posted as officer safety notices. As cute as some people may think these pink, blue, green, etc. firearms are... They present a significant danger to law enforcement. A first thought, if ever presented with one of these things, may be that it is a toy. Prescious seconds, that you will never get back, wasted.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

FPD-

Just saw this post. Although I'm not an expert I believe the reason gun manufacturer's are doing this is for the almighty dollar: They see a market that is beginning to open up more and more- WOMEN. I would hope that any self-respecting armorer or police chief would never issue these weapons to on duty officers (I guy can hope can't he??), although that pink M-16 would give me pause- probably just a joke.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Any body with this gear sits down to pee&#8230;


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What's wrong with sitting to pee?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

kttref said:


> What's wrong with sitting to pee?


Nothing, it keeps all the piss from getting on the rim of the bowl.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Lately I have been noticing a trend in Police Equipment and guns . While I am by no means a closed minded person, it kind off makes me go "What The F---K!?!?" This is what I mean here;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

have seen both the asp cuffs and charter arms .38 and yes , they are aimed at the ladies.

but the pink ar and glock are just wrong


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Duff112 said:


> FPD-
> 
> Just saw this post. Although I'm not an expert I believe the reason gun manufacturer's are doing this is for the almighty dollar: They see a market that is beginning to open up more and more- WOMEN. I would hope that any self-respecting armorer or police chief would never issue these weapons to on duty officers (I guy can hope can't he??), although that pink M-16 would give me pause- probably just a joke.


I am pretty sure of that too. The pink cuffs however, I have seen at at a few police supply stores. All set with that.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ahhhh, but the pink cuffs are awsome for the douche bag you just locked up for beating the shit out of his wife.


 Good point


----------

